# Yes Prime Minister, DVD Box Set released on Aug 26th



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00009XN37

If you ever saw "Yes, Minister", this is the must see spinoff show, where Jim Hacker becomes Prime Minister and "Humpy" becomes head of the Civil Service. If you ever want to know why nothing ever gets accomplished in gov't, this is a funny way to learn


----------

